
Inside Wall Street's Black Hole - what if Black Scholes pricing model is wrong? - nickb
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/national-news/portfolio/2008/02/19/Black-Scholes-Pricing-Model/?PMID=
======
nradov
This article is rather naive. No one ever claimed the B-S model is "right".
Everyone who uses it professionally knows it is only an approximation that
works reasonably well in certain limited cases. Sort of like how a physicist
might assume a complex object is spherical just to simplify the calculations.

